
Password Strength Indicators Help People Make Ill-Informed Choices - oferzelig
https://www.troyhunt.com/password-strength-indicators-help-people-make-dumb-choices/
======
weinzierl
> Now you may well be an exception (as am I) in that you use a password
> manager and generate random passwords in which case 20 characters is just
> fine.

This is in my opinion the most important takeaway. If Troy Hunt generates
random passwords, you should too.

I like to see it this way. The only true password strength indicator goes like
this.

 _Ask yourself:_

 _" Did the creation of my password involve a good source of randomness?"_

 _If the answer is "No", your password is bad._

 _If the answer is "Yes", it depends._

------
BenjiWiebe
I love articles by Troy Hunt. I upvote them, then read them. And they have
always been worth the upvote.

Anyways, when are websites ever going to catch on....

